

Show HN: Oath - create and manage private discussion boards - jokull
https://www.oath.is/

======
jokull
This was created out of frustration with all the PHP based forum software. I
created something much simpler for my own group of friends. Then, two years
later, I decided to clean up the code and release it as a paid service. I’m
hoping the one-time fee will be a no-brainer decision for some groups.

FYI: I’m using Paymill for credit card processing. They were easy enough to
get verified with. Really happy to have a service like that in Europe :)

------
hjortureh
Looks interesting.

